# plywood under aquarium?



## strat guy (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm in the process of building a wood stan for my 120 tank. I've been looking at other DIY stands and I've noticed that a lot of people place a sheet of plywood on top of their stand for the tank to sit on. My question is, is this necessary? Every tank I've seen has about an 1/8" gap from the bottom glass to the bottom of the plastic tank edging. so the bottom glass wouldn't come in contact with the plywood anyway, only around the edges where the plastic edging is. All the commercial stands I've seen are open through the middle too. So. is there a reason for the plywood? Is it really necessary?

Cheers!


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

For a standard, rimmed glass aquarium, the aquarium does not touch the plywood except at the perimeter.

However, having built a stand, plywood makes a nice level perimeter, easily. It also increases the rigidity of the entire structure if it is properly secured.

BUt strictly speaking, no, I think my 100 glass would be fine sitting on the frame that holds up the plywood.

Placement of the aquarium may become more critical and tricky, though.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Depends on the design of the stand. Some stands use a plywood top as part of the structural strength. It helps to hold the sides from bowing out, etc. I prefer to build without the top and support the top rim in other ways. Saves the cost and problems of cuting a large piece like 4X8. For me and the way I build it is unneeded.


----------



## lucid_eye (Apr 12, 2009)

I add the plywood and then place a sheet of Styrofoam on top to help level the tank and distribute the weight more evenly.


----------

